
React-material-ui with a pure Java stack - moru0011
https://github.com/RuedigerMoeller/InstrinsicReactJSX
======
fokinsean
I'm slightly confused, what is the use case for this? It says "no npm, babel,
etc" but then it goes and downloads the packages for you.

~~~
kevan
Lots of places are Java™ shops, and adding new shiny stuff from the NodeJS
ecosystem for frontend work can be difficult. I couple years ago I had to
build a weird multi-step build bridge between babel and the Grails asset
pipeline. A pure JVM implementation would probably make this sort of thing
less painful for a lot of companies.

~~~
fokinsean
Ah ok, so this makes it easier to integrate react into the view layer for a
traditional java mvc application is that right?

~~~
kevan
Yep, lowers the entry barrier to add it to a project. I think most of the
modern frameworks have decent support out of the box but for projects started
a decade ago it's useful

------
gdubya
Nice, but it seems like a cut-down version of frontend-maven-plugin:
[https://github.com/eirslett/frontend-maven-
plugin](https://github.com/eirslett/frontend-maven-plugin)

~~~
moru0011
Nope. mvn still reuqires a native node install. In addition it does not
provide JSX rendering import shims and bundling

------
LoSboccacc
ah! the memories of when I ran ember on rhino within a servlet container. fun
thing was that some javascript reserved words are allowed in node and widely
used. had to write a nodejs to vanillajs converter.

~~~
pjmlp
Oracle plans to replace Nashorn with V8 due to lack of manpower.

Check this year's Java Languages Summit.

~~~
issaria
What? Where did they say that in that talk? They simply showed a way to
execute native code with V8, so it's easier to run node on nashorn. Stop
spreading misinformation.

~~~
pjmlp
Anyone can check by themselves, starting at 7:25.

"Nashorn has been in development since 2010"

"Alas, only 2-3 engineers available to work on Nashorn at any given time"

"It takes a village to implement a programming language"

"ECMAScript 6 requires a significant number of changes"

"Other JavaScripts get better and better; V8, Nitro, SpiderMonkey"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JLhwsbMvjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JLhwsbMvjQ)

Then follow from there up to the end.

~~~
jerven
Or GRAAL.js which is a lot further in implementing al the new ES6+ features
than Nashorn will ever be [1]

It's really quite nice and I think there will be exiting news in this front
from Oracle lab soonish...

[1] [http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/oracle-labs/program-
langua...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/oracle-labs/program-
languages/polyglot/index.html)

~~~
pjmlp
I love Graal, have been following its development since it used to be called
Maxime VM.

------
bassman9000
I love the

mvn _clean_ package

just after

 _git clone_

This immediately tells me of his attention to make builds reproducible.

edit: formatting

~~~
moru0011
npm is indeterministic, as I have to mimic its implementation, JNMP isn't
deterministic also (but I could make it so, good point)

------
shujito
Can it be used with sparkjava, pippo, or springfw?

~~~
moru0011
nope its currently bound to kontraktor actors.

